# Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4



## SA1278 (31. Juli 2018)

*Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Moin...
Ich habe einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 den ich auf gerade mal 3,9 GHz bei 1.375v übertaktet habe und erreiche mit einem Dark Rock 4 bis zu 70°C unter last und 45°C auf dem Desktop...
Jetzt habe ich gerade ein Video von Bitwit gesehen, in dem ein Threadripper 1950X mit einem kleinen Arctic freezer 33 TR gekühlt wurde mit maximal 62°C und frage mich ob der Dark Rock 4 wirklich so schwach ist oder das am Airflow im Gehäuse liegt.
Ich habe als Gehäuse ein Fractal Design Meshify C, mit 2x Noctua Redux NFS12B 700rpm vorne, und hinten den Lüfter der beim Meshify C dabei war. Außerdem ist noch eine Asus Strix GTX 1070 drin die auch Wärme abgibt .
Ich hoffe mir kann da Jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Raumtemperatur aus?

Wobei deine Werte nun noch nicht Schwerwiegend sind...


----------



## SA1278 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Raumtemperatur ist um die 28°C, und ich weiß dass 70°C noch relativ in Ordnung sind, denke nur dass der Dark Rock 4 besser kühlen sollte


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Dann rechne jetzt doch mal mit einer Raumtemperatur von normalen 20° bis 21°... Dann ist die Temperatur in Ordnung.


----------



## SA1278 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Ein Freund von mir hat einen 1600 und ist auch bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bei um die 70°C... Das wundert mich doch. Aber ich denke mal du hast recht


----------



## mempi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Naja das kann sehr viele Faktoren haben. Wie oben genannt spielt die Raumtemperatur eine Rolle, zum anderen auch der Luftdurchfluss in deinem Gehäuse, was du ja auch bereits überlegt hast. Zudem sind Lüfter alle unterschiedlich. Ich habe den Dark Rock Pro 4 drin, welchen ich sehr mag - gefühlt laufen die Lüfter aber recht langsam und schalten erst sehr spät hoch. Aktuell habe ich bei ca. 20% Last 47 Grad auf der CPU laut Ryzen Master. Bei den Temperaturen optimal, wenn ich nicht ne Turbine neben mir haben möchte.


----------



## SA1278 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Alles klar. Das heißt ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu machen?


----------



## Freymuth (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Habe den i9 7900X mit dem DPP 4 und auch 45 im Idle. Habe auch schon alles versucht. Neu Justiert, neue WLP. Aber das scheint aktuell alles zu sein. Gerade bei den Temps draußen


----------



## NuVirus (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Hab aktuell ähnliche Temps trotz 8700k geköpft und Alpenföhn K2, aber bei mir hats auch über 30°C im Zimmer will gar nicht wissen wie viel genau bin am schmelzen^^


----------



## TheNewNow (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Ich hab mit den Ryzen 2600x bei 3,9Ghz (allerdings mit niedrigerer Spannung) und den Thermalright ARO M14 ähnliche Temperaturen. Wenn ich richtig übertakte sind die Temps an die 80°C ran. Es ist allerdings auch 30°C im Zimmer...


----------



## Terminator2697 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Na 1.375 Volt ist auch ein bischen zuviel Spannung.Ich habe auch einen 2600 und auf 3.9 GHZ laufen aber nur auf 1.2 Volt Core Spannung.Habe Prime Cpu Stress Test gemacht für einige Stunden und habe maximale Temperatur von 60 Grad gehabt.Ich habe nur einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 und der Drak Rock4 sollte theoretisch besser sein.
Ich würde erst einmal versuchen die Spannung runter zu regeln.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

mein 2600 läuft mit 4.2ghz und 1.36v primestable. 1.2v für 4ghz. deine werte sind sehr hoch!temp mit nem eisbaer mit prime 67grad.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Ich finde die Spannung auch etwas hoch...da sollte entweder mehr Takt oder halt weniger Spannung drin sein, wenn du nicht zufällig richtig viel Pech hast ^^

Hast du evtl die Lüfterkurve im BIOS eingestellt? Hab mal mit meiner herumgespielt und wenn ich das schön leise haben will, gehen die Temperaturen natürlich rauf


----------



## Torben456 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Die Spannung ist vollkommen im grünen Bereich für eine AMD CPU, die laufen auch Standardmäßig mit 1,35-1,4V. Du kannst aber auch mal versuchen zu undervolten, geh mal auf glatte 1,3V, vielleicht verändern sich die Temps.


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Jap, gegen zu hohe Temps hilft ne gute Kühlung von außen und angepasste Spannung (gegebenenfalls UV) von innen... Teste in kleinen Schritten, was deine CPU für die 3,9-4Ghz wirklich benötigt. Ein kleiner Cinebench-Run wird da als Stabilitätstest für den Anfang reichen.

Sonst halt mit deinem normalen PC-Alltag gegenchecken

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (1. August 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist vollkommen im grünen Bereich für eine AMD CPU, die laufen auch Standardmäßig mit 1,35-1,4V. Du kannst aber auch mal versuchen zu undervolten, geh mal auf glatte 1,3V, vielleicht verändern sich die Temps.


Für das gebotene ist die Spannung zu hoch, das cpu‘s mehr abkönnen sollte klar sein und das hat mit amd nichts zu tun.


----------



## SA1278 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten! Ich habe jetzt einfach den CPU Lüfter immer auf 100% laufen, was mich nicht stört da ich bei den Temperaturen (gerade 10 Uhr morgens und schon 28.2°C) sowieso einen Ventilator am laufen habe


----------



## SA1278 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Weil ich ein Depp bin habe ich die zweite Seite nicht gesehen.  Ich hatte relative wenig Glück mit der übertaktbarkeit meiner CPUs in den letzten Jahren. Auf meinem ersten Xeon X5650 habe ich nur 3.7 GHz erreichen können, auf dem zweiten dann 4.9. Auf meinem Ryzen ist bei 4 GHz schluss und die 1.375 sind benötigt für stabile 3.9 bis 4 GHz. Mache ich da was falsch? Ich stelle immer einfach den Multi auf 40 und dann offset voltage auf 0.175


----------



## Torben456 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Für das gebotene ist die Spannung zu hoch, das cpu‘s mehr abkönnen sollte klar sein und das hat mit amd nichts zu tun.



Natürlich hat das was mit AMD zu tun, wenn die Stock Spannung so eingestellt ist. Das entscheidet ja nicht das Board, sondern die AMD CPU sobald ich sie in den Sockel stecke.


----------



## drstoecker (1. August 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*



SA1278 schrieb:


> Weil ich ein Depp bin habe ich die zweite Seite nicht gesehen.  Ich hatte relative wenig Glück mit der übertaktbarkeit meiner CPUs in den letzten Jahren. Auf meinem ersten Xeon X5650 habe ich nur 3.7 GHz erreichen können, auf dem zweiten dann 4.9. Auf meinem Ryzen ist bei 4 GHz schluss und die 1.375 sind benötigt für stabile 3.9 bis 4 GHz. Mache ich da was falsch? Ich stelle immer einfach den Multi auf 40 und dann offset voltage auf 0.175


Hattest du den x5650 auf nem msi Board?
denke bei deinem ryzen geht mehr, liegt nur an der konfig.


----------



## SA1278 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Ryzen 5 2600 70°C mit Dark Rock 4*

Ich hatte den X5650 auf einem MSI x58 Pro-E, aber ich kanns ja fast nicht glauben dass ein 110€ Board so schlecht beim übertakten ist. Habe auch oft gelesen dass Leute mit B350 boards 4.2 GHz erreichen mit der CPU.


----------

